# Mississippi Headwaters FT



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open first series is a delayed triple: Long reitred, short retired, run blind, shoot flyer, pick up all three birds. Don't know distances or quality of work.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series (another landblind?)
2,3,6,10,11,12,14,16,17,18,19,21,28,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,39,42,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,
53,54,56,58,59,60,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,74,78,79,80,83,84

49 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

11,14,17,22,23,26,30,37,41,43,50

11 total


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

WOW that was a quick Amateur!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

The Open is now running a land blind with a dry pop.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Open Callbacks to the 2nd series (another landblind?)
> 2,3,6,10,11,12,14,16,17,18,19,21,28,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,39,42,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,
> 53,54,56,58,59,60,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,74,78,79,80,83,84
> 
> 49 total


Good Luck to the Powers,Vooigt and Kicker and Jet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

I am a little partial and biased, but what the heck. GO BELLA! #34 in the Open.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

6,11,12,16,17,18,19,30,32,35,36,39,42,46,48,49,50,53,
58,60,62,63,66,67,68,69,78,79,83,84

31 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur results
1st- #37 Roxie O/H Bill Benson
2nd-#41 Norman (not sure who ran him, Mark wasn't there)
3rd -#14 Edge O/H Rick Anderson
4th- #11 Boo O/H Kit Johnston (I am not sure of 4th place, maybe someone can confirm)
RJ-#22

I got all this info 2nd hand, hopefully someone and confirm


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratlations to Keith Thompson who handled Norman in the Am!


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

Tom Watson said:


> Congratlations to Keith Thompson who handled Norman in the Am!



Ditto! Congrats to Keith, Mark, and Norman........


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Congrats to Rick and Brad on the 3rd place by Edge in the AM. Nice to start the 2nd half off with a point.

GREAT JOB Rick!!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN--unofficial results
1st AFC Bert Ainley/Ron--I think this gives Bert her AFC--YEAH!
2nd AFC Boo Johnson/Kit (Bert and Boo are littermates), closing in on FC
3rd Danny Farmer (sorry, don't know which dog)
4th FC Yogi Churak/Louie
RJam FC AFC Kicker Powers/Judy
Jams, Rudy McClure/Ty Rorem and Jazz Hurst/Ty Rorem


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Those aren't adding up in comparison to the callbacks posted.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to everyone that placed and to the jams. Congrats Kicker and judy on the Rjam


----------



## shooter71 (Dec 26, 2008)

Way to go Ron and Bert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

HiRollerlabs said:


> OPEN--unofficial results
> 1st AFC Bert Ainley/Ron--I think this gives Bert her AFC--YEAH!
> 2nd AFC Boo Johnson/Kit (Bert and Boo are littermates), closing in on FC
> 3rd Danny Farmer (sorry, don't know which dog)
> ...


Congrats to the the Amateurs in there beating up the big boys!

Way to go Ron!


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

How can a man who suffered a mild stroke about 6 weeks ago, a man who has a private industry job, employees 8 people, who breeds his own dogs, trains completely his own dogs, judges field trials and Nationals, who helps to put on 3 liscensed field trials,and is also amember of the elite inner circle of National Club Officers win an Open All-Age? Work, passion, self reliance, dedication,honesty and commitment. This is an example of what the sport was like before people decided they wanted the acknowledgement yet were and are still unwilling to put out their own effort and turn their "success" to a pro trainer. There's time on weekends, before work, after work, during lunch hour of work what's missing is the committment. Irespect and admire Gary/Mary, Ron and Ray Bly- they truly do it themselves.


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

BIG, BIG congratulations to Ron Ainley & Bert!!! Also congrats to all (dogs, owners, and handlers) who placed or jammed......in both the AM and Open.


----------

